# GTA V Anyone?



## Char (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm just wondering if there's anyone else like me here who has enjoyed AC:NL but also can't wait to shoot stuff and what not in GTA V. I find it funny because these two games are pretty much polar opposites hahaha. 

So is anyone here planning on getting the new GTA, like me? 

I'm also looking for people to start a crew with once GTA Online comes out so if you're interested in that too let me know! (I have Xbox)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 9, 2013)

I heard that Grand Theft Auto V cost developers ?170,000,000 to develop and advertise.


----------



## Char (Sep 9, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I heard that Grand Theft Auto V cost developers ?170,000,000 to develop and advertise.



haha ok?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 9, 2013)

I was being serious. *ok?*


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 9, 2013)

Super stoked for it. I'm getting it the second it releases, my current Xbox library is quite sad.


----------



## Char (Sep 9, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I was being serious. *ok?*



I know you were being serious but I don't see how that statistic is anything more than a fun fact. I'm not trying to be rude, sorry if I offended you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bittermeat said:


> Super stoked for it. I'm getting it the second it releases, my current Xbox library is quite sad.



SAME DUDE! I preordered it and I'm swinging by Gamestop IMMEDIATELY after school haha. Looks sick!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll be picking it up next week as well, also for the xbox.


----------



## locker (Sep 9, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I heard that Grand Theft Auto V cost developers ?170,000,000 to develop and advertise.


i read somewhere it cost 250m thats a lot for a game,i wonder if that a good thing or not.I hope so bc GTA is anazing


----------



## Char (Sep 9, 2013)

So does anyone wanna start a crew for online?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 10, 2013)

Char said:


> I know you were being serious but I don't see how that statistic is anything more than a fun fact. I'm not trying to be rude, sorry if I offended you.


No worries, I am not very easily offended. 


I cancelled my GTA V preorder this morning as my Sony PlayStation 3's hard drive is corrupted and I would prefer to purchase the Special GAME Edition of The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD.
I will definitely get myself a copy of GTA V eventually as I do enjoy the Grand Theft Auto series.


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Dude I'm so excited to get it!! We've been waiting so long and now it's almost here!! 

Haha, I totally agree...NL and GTA are like night and day--totally opposite types of games! It's pretty funny. We like games full of choice  Rockstar Games has always been my favorite company. *RDR* ftw! ^,^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm already running a crew as of now otherwise I'd collaborate with ya


----------



## Char (Sep 10, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> No worries, I am not very easily offended.
> 
> 
> I cancelled my GTA V preorder this morning as my Sony PlayStation 3's hard drive is corrupted and I would prefer to purchase the Special GAME Edition of The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD.
> I will definitely get myself a copy of GTA V eventually as I do enjoy the Grand Theft Auto series.


Oh geeze, best of luck on your hard drive. As far as Wind Waker, sounds like a good plan, my friend  Happy gaming!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brabus E73 said:


> Dude I'm so excited to get it!! We've been waiting so long and now it's almost here!!
> 
> Haha, I totally agree...NL and GTA are like night and day--totally opposite types of games! It's pretty funny. We like games full of choice  Rockstar Games has always been my favorite company. *RDR* ftw! ^,^
> 
> ...


Couldn't be more right about choice! That's exactly it!
No worries about the crew thing, I'm sure I'll find/make one once Online comes out if not before. See you in Los Santos, pal!


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Char said:


> No worries about the crew thing, I'm sure I'll find/make one once Online comes out if not before. See you in Los Santos, pal!



Right on  What console do you play on? I'm on the Xbox if you're looking for a crew  We're not public but always looking for pleasant people like yourself! Lemme know whatcha think dude!


----------



## Char (Sep 10, 2013)

Brabus E73 said:


> Right on  What console do you play on? I'm on the Xbox



Xbox also! Rad dude! Feel free to add me, my gamertag is SuperChar1ie. I won't be online much until the 17th but from that day on  like every day hahaha


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 10, 2013)

I really want to get it, but I no longer have a PS3. Seriously considering buying a cheap secondhand one just for GTA.


----------



## Char (Sep 10, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> I really want to get it, but I no longer have a PS3. Seriously considering buying a cheap secondhand one just for GTA.


I haven't played it yet, of course, but based on what I know about the game so far, it'd be worth it


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 10, 2013)

Char said:


> I haven't played it yet, of course, but based on what I know about the game so far, it'd be worth it



Well, I still play San Andreas, I see absolutely no reason it won't be an even better game than that was. I get paid three days after release day, so I think I'll be doing that.


----------



## Char (Sep 10, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Well, I still play San Andreas, I see absolutely no reason it won't be an even better game than that was. I get paid three days after release day, so I think I'll be doing that.


Whatever you thinks best dude, sounds like a solid plan to me!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll probably get the game of the year edition whenever that hits. Never been big into the GTA games surprisingly.


----------



## dsouzacleamy (Sep 11, 2013)

The trailer was awesome, its bound to be better than all its previous version. Not to mention this time the map is ridiculously big. Once the game comes i guess it won't be hard to make a crew.


----------



## Char (Sep 11, 2013)

Tom said:


> I'll probably get the game of the year edition whenever that hits. Never been big into the GTA games surprisingly.



Understandable. No point spending money when you don't want to

- - - Post Merge - - -



dsouzacleamy said:


> The trailer was awesome, its bound to be better than all its previous version. Not to mention this time the map is ridiculously big. Once the game comes i guess it won't be hard to make a crew.



True that. And to be honest, I'll probably have to make a lot of AC:NL sacrifices once it comes out. Sorry villagers/flowers, I need to rob a liquor store  hahaha


----------



## brandikay (Sep 12, 2013)

I think the game looks like it's going to be fantastic and my boyfriend has been completely obsessing over it. We're going to the midnight release but I can't afford it so he'll be the one getting it.


----------



## Char (Sep 12, 2013)

brandikay said:


> I think the game looks like it's going to be fantastic and my boyfriend has been completely obsessing over it. We're going to the midnight release but I can't afford it so he'll be the one getting it.



Great way to bond!  I feel bad for my friends because I talk about it EVERY day. I wish I could go to the midnight release but I need the sleep so I can actually do good in school hahaha


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be playing it on my laptop


----------



## Char (Sep 12, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'll be playing it on my laptop



Whaaaaatt? How are ya gonna do that


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 13, 2013)

Char said:


> Xbox also! Rad dude! Feel free to add me, my gamertag is SuperChar1ie. I won't be online much until the 17th but from that day on  like every day hahaha



Awesome my man, I'll add you! You're more than welcome to join us We're an exclusive crew, so we're small--if that still sounds chill to ya, then welcome aboard man! We were really big during the Red Dead days but the heard's thinned lol. We're called the Grim Reefers--let me know whatcha think  My tag is Brabus E73, hit me up on live 

And no worries, I won't be on much until then either...I work 55 hours a week and am on ACNL in what little time I have to play.

I just added ya on live--at least i think i requested the right tag XD * just four more days man! w000!*


----------



## Char (Sep 13, 2013)

Brabus E73 said:


> Awesome my man, I'll add you! You're more than welcome to join us We're an exclusive crew, so we're small--if that still sounds chill to ya, then welcome aboard man! We were really big during the Red Dead days but the heard's thinned lol. We're called the Grim Reefers--let me know whatcha think  My tag is Brabus E73, hit me up on live
> 
> And no worries, I won't be on much until then either...I work 55 hours a week and am on ACNL in what little time I have to play.
> 
> I just added ya on live--at least i think i requested the right tag XD * just four more days man! w000!*



Sweet, dude! I just accepted your request and I'm definitely down to join you guys . I prefer smaller crews to big ones, it's more practical, ya know? These last days are going to drag like freaking *anchors!* I'm so stoked!


----------



## kmyk (Sep 14, 2013)

I preordered it last month along with Watch Dogs, it was a promo where if you preordered 2 or more games, you save $10 on each game. I won't be playing on launch day but it's ok


----------



## Char (Sep 14, 2013)

kmyk said:


> I preordered it last month along with Watch Dogs, it was a promo where if you preordered 2 or more games, you save $10 on each game. I won't be playing on launch day but it's ok



Sweet deal! Hope you enjoy both of 'em!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2013)

It's not my main source of vidya game hype at the moment, but I do indeed hope to pick it up at some point. Knowing me, I'll probably end up getting it after it's done being super popular haha.


----------



## Char (Sep 14, 2013)

Smoke said:


> It's not my main source of vidya game hype at the moment, but I do indeed hope to pick it up at some point. Knowing me, I'll probably end up getting it after it's done being super popular haha.



Hahaha, well I hope you like it whenever you get it


----------



## chillv (Sep 14, 2013)

Unfortuanately, I can't get or play the next GTA. I am not old enough (that doesn't mean I haven't played a GTA game before ) to play M rated game and I don't have the right computer nor do I or will I own the latest playstation or xbox (that is if it is even on the xbox).


----------



## Char (Sep 15, 2013)

chillv said:


> Unfortuanately, I can't get or play the next GTA. I am not old enough (that doesn't mean I haven't played a GTA game before ) to play M rated game and I don't have the right computer nor do I or will I own the latest playstation or xbox (that is if it is even on the xbox).



Sorry to hear that  But really? you don't have an Xbox 360 or PS3? It's coming to those first.


----------



## chillv (Sep 15, 2013)

Char said:


> Sorry to hear that  But really? you don't have an Xbox 360 or PS3? It's coming to those first.



I do have an XBOX, but it's cord is broken.


----------



## Char (Sep 15, 2013)

chillv said:


> I do have an XBOX, but it's cord is broken.



Oh, gotcha


----------



## Nigel (Sep 15, 2013)

2 more days! Bring on the prostitute killing!


----------



## EmilioG (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't have PlayStation, but I would like it can be avaliable for PC


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 15, 2013)

I really want it, but I can't afford it ;-;


----------



## Char (Sep 15, 2013)

Nigel said:


> 2 more days! Bring on the prostitute killing!



AMEN! Not to mention all the driving over the elderly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



EmilioG said:


> I don't have PlayStation, but I would like it can be avaliable for PC



I'm sure they'll release a PC version before too long 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamusuta said:


> I really want it, but I can't afford it ;-;



Time for some hardcore saving hahaha


----------



## chillv (Sep 15, 2013)

Nigel said:


> 2 more days! Bring on the prostitute killing!



There's something I want to say in reply to this but it's too dirty and perverted for me to say on the internet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, all the stuff you guys are saying reminds me when I have played a GTA game before. I would literally use cheat codes to get all the weapons and just kill everyone with explosives and then run from the police. I find it fun even without playing the missions. Non-violent and non-gory games can be just as fun, but violent games like GTA just let you let all of that negative stuff out of your system without you doing it in real life. I will definitely play the gta games once I get to a certain age. In fact, once I turn 18 the main thing that will come in my mind is (let the R rated movies, M rated games ans prime time shows begin).


----------



## Char (Sep 15, 2013)

chillv said:


> Btw, all the stuff you guys are saying reminds me when I have played a GTA game before. I would literally use cheat codes to get all the weapons and just kill everyone with explosives and then run from the police. I find it fun even without playing the missions. Non-violent and non-gory games can be just as fun, but violent games like GTA just let you let all of that negative stuff out of your system without you doing it in real life. I will definitely play the gta games once I get to a certain age. In fact, once I turn 18 the main thing that will come in my mind is (let the R rated movies, M rated games ans prime time shows begin).



Do I have good news for you! Both R and M rated material only require you to be *17* years old! One less year you have to wait! That's why I'm able to buy GTA V as soon as it comes out hahaha


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 15, 2013)

Char said:


> Sweet, dude! I just accepted your request and I'm definitely down to join you guys . I prefer smaller crews to big ones, it's more practical, ya know? These last days are going to drag like freaking *anchors!* I'm so stoked!



Word, man! Lookin forward to linkin' up with ya! I'm getting off work early on tuesday to log on  

Dig your avatar btw! \m/


----------



## Char (Sep 15, 2013)

Brabus E73 said:


> Word, man! Lookin forward to linkin' up with ya! I'm getting off work early on tuesday to log on
> 
> Dig your avatar btw! \m/


Solid! And my avatar is no joke haha I have a mohawk IRL


----------



## Revan654 (Sep 15, 2013)

It goes Boom.







Peta going have a field day with this.






---

Got love it when certain retailers send out the game early.


----------



## chillv (Sep 16, 2013)

chillv said:


> > 2 more days! Bring on the prostitute killing!
> 
> 
> There's something I want to say in reply to this but it's too dirty and perverted for me to say on the internet.



If there are any people who are curious about what I wanted to say in reply to this, I am willing to PM it to you. However, viewer description and discretion is advised.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone got this yet? I'm sitting here impatiently waiting for the postman to ring the doorbell.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm getting my copy tomorrow after school, and I absolutely can't wait. Looks like it's shaping up to be one of the best games ever made, not to mention I have no school Wednesday.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm going to pick it up when I can, probably sometime this week/weekend.

Shame the online doesn't work until next month though.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 16, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm going to pick it up when I can, probably sometime this week/weekend.
> 
> Shame the online doesn't work until next month though.



No its not, it gives us time to get used to the single player and not feel pressured to begin playing competitively straight away.


----------



## HULK G (Sep 16, 2013)

ALL I CAN SAY IS


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 16, 2013)

Nigel said:


> No its not, it gives us time to get used to the single player and not feel pressured to begin playing competitively straight away.



I wasn't saying there was anything wrong with it. =p

And yeah, I kind of figured that was the point. Hold off on the online aspect so people will actually play the singleplayer game. Give them a few weeks and most people should have finished it. Which is smart on their part.


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 19, 2013)

I've never been a huge fan of GTA games(I played San Andreas when it was on sale on Steam, only to realize it lagged horribly on my dinosaur computer), but I've recently watched a rather famous YouTuber livestream the game after he got it. I have to say that it looks really good, and I might buy it along with Pokemon Y in about a month's time.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 23, 2013)

Not my cup of tea of personally ^^; I have played bits and pieces of one for PS2 (don't really remember which one) and I didn't necessarily enjoy it. Probably something I'd play if it was the only game in the world hahaha.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 23, 2013)

My brother got it yesterday. It looks awesome! Hopefully he'll let me play it ;;


----------



## chillv (Sep 23, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> My brother got it yesterday. It looks awesome! Hopefully he'll let me play it ;;



It depends on what kind of brother you have though. If you have had experiences where you have asked him "can I join in" or "can I play" and he keeps playing for hours and never lets you play or says something like "wait until I beat this level" or "just one more game" then good luck trying to get him to give up his precious GTA 5 for a while. Take it from me, I am a hardcore gamer (a gamer who plays video games on a regular basis, usually for hours) and have done stuff like that to people before and I know games like this can be pretty addictive.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 23, 2013)

Messed around with a copy of it the other day (not mine). Had fun driving a sailboat up the river and up waterfalls, and then hijack an ATV and drive in a military airport (and die obviously).

Best part about this game is that I can see the real life influences. I live near LA so I recognize many locations.


----------



## billthejockduck (Sep 24, 2013)

Got it on the release date and loved it! I am resetting my town to just make a Los Santos. XD Here are my miis for it~
Michael: http://i.imgur.com/ve7ufRd.jpg
Lester: http://i.imgur.com/FAeKWrq.jpg
Franklin: http://i.imgur.com/mm2kCjd.jpg
Trevor: http://i.imgur.com/GAxIygL.jpg

I like Michael and Lester's, but the rest are kind of meh. XD


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay so I got to play it today :- ) 
It's pretty fun, but I'm not used to the xbox controls so that's one thing
I love driving in the cars, reminds me of mario kart


----------



## Queen Greene (Sep 24, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Best part about this game is that I can see the real life influences. I live near LA so I recognize many locations.


Yes! I noticed that too.

I absolutely LOVE the GTA series. The wait since IV was bleh, and since there was no playable demos or anything at the events I went to, it was bleh too. Like no real presence at E3 besides screenshots was pretty disappointing. I was hoping to pop by the Rockstar booth when I had time away from my booth. But now that I finally have it (PS3 version whoo) I just need to find the time to be able to sit down and play it properly. Can't wait!


----------



## HULK G (Sep 26, 2013)

yikes it's a zombie!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

guess where........


----------



## Elijo (Sep 26, 2013)

I have the game and I can say that I'm loving it so far!


----------



## unravel (Sep 26, 2013)

I want to play GTA 5 badly just to troll sexy ladies at beach
Killing and earn more money ALSO

TROLL and get 5 STAR (Wanted) weeeee xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 30, 2013)

I feel so guilty :/ picked up a woman today and took her to a new place on the map... ended up selling her to cannibals at a cult :LL


----------



## Nigel (Sep 30, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I feel so guilty :/ picked up a woman today and took her to a new place on the map... ended up selling her to cannibals at a cult :LL



Ahaha, yeah when random strangers pop up you can choose to take them to their destination or deliver them to the altruist cult.


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 30, 2013)

I really want to get GTAV, if only to drive around on the streets at 125mph+.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2013)

Online is pretty fun. Obviously took a battering when it went live yesterday, but once you get past the tutorial section it's a blast.
Right now I'm just trying to get money so I can buy an apartment somewhere. Also made a crew the night before, so if anyone wants to run heists with me, let me know.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 2, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Online is pretty fun. Obviously took a battering when it went live yesterday, but once you get past the tutorial section it's a blast.
> Right now I'm just trying to get money so I can buy an apartment somewhere. Also made a crew the night before, so if anyone wants to run heists with me, let me know.



Hells yeah, I'll join your crew.

I haven't started Online yet, I thought I'd let it settle down a bit first.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 3, 2013)

For those that want to join the crew.
http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/bebop_bruisers


----------

